# bowfishing



## Brooks67 (May 23, 2011)

I know how to shoot arrows with a slingshot so I want to try to bowfish with it any tips or anything


----------



## Nest Buster (Nov 22, 2010)

Shoot below your target if it is in the water. The water plays tricks with your eyes. Hope this helps. Jerett


----------

